# [FINISHED!]my room sucks(56k?)



## anon-nick

ok for the newbs on this thread so they dont have to read.

tl;dr

*BEFORE*


























_*AFTER*_


































*more pics*

















































this is my bed when stood up. i can use it as a shelf! i guess i am doing this for lulz but my room is really that bad. (a mobo in a pants drawer)
















found my video cards








i should build some computers lol.
















now to clean this part.








hey i found a laptop!








found an iphone, and a watch under a mac in my closet.








found another iphone and some ipods.


----------



## b0klau

Swap your bed and desk


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0klau*


Swap your bed and desk


This.


----------



## antmiu2

it doesn't suck, just straight your bed, your lucky to have a room


----------



## anon-nick

there is a vent there. my desk is actually as deep as my bed is wide


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


This.


i concur


----------



## Coopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


This.


sihT


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


there is a vent there.


..............................................

Don't put it all the way up against the wall.


----------



## PlucknPlay

Where is the chair?


----------



## anon-nick

ok, another reason. i dont want my screen facing my door. (no i dont look at porn)


----------



## computeruler

Put your desk in your closet.


----------



## jtypin

You asked for us to give you advice. The only logical thing to do is swap your Bed and Desk.
God forbid your screen is facing the door...


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Put your desk in your closet.


power?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


You asked for us to give you advice. The only logical thing to do is swap your Bed and Desk.
God forbid your screen is facing the door...


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


God forbid your screen is facing the door...


inorite?


----------



## b0klau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


ok, another reason. i dont want my screen facing my door. (no i dont look at porn)











The only way your gonna make space is making your screen face the door


----------



## anon-nick

ok, plan. i am getting rid of my bed. ill sleep on the floor


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


ok, plan. i am getting rid of my bed. ill sleep on the floor


I like the creative solution here


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Yea get the computer closest to a windows or vent so the hot air goes out of your room


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0klau*


The only way your gonna make space is making your screen face the door











i did this before, but my computer wont fit with my tripple crts on a desk. hmm


----------



## Dom_sufc

Measure it all up and make a scale 2d model out of paper.


----------



## thisispatrick

I couldn't resist the crude paint drawings.
Or just box your whole room and live in the dining room or living room.


----------



## anon-nick

i could stand my bed up against the wall and i could put my pad on the floor! you are great! lol patrick


----------



## purpleannex

Extend the legs of your bed, and have the desk under the bed, like a bunk bed. My sister did this in a flat, with a double bed.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


look at this i have no room. ive tried everything. HELP










redrum redrum 
and a tip of the hat for the Charlie Manson diagram


----------



## Eduardv

That room need some serious overclocking


----------



## thisispatrick

On a serious note though. Get rid of the bed. Use tatamis!


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Extend the legs of your bed, and have the desk under the bed, like a bunk bed. My sister did this in a flat, with a double bed.


bead is a solid wood block. no "underneath"


----------



## Hickeydog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Extend the legs of your bed, and have the desk under the bed, like a bunk bed. My sister did this in a flat, with a double bed.


That's a brilliant idea. I never would have thought about that.

And if all else fails, stage a furnace explosion.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Well move stuff around, make room my room basicly has 2 room in it. lol.
here is a little sample sorta of it.


----------



## ThirdLap

Buy new furniture. Preferably the previously-mentioned desk below bed.


----------



## anon-nick

eww


----------



## shadman

Done.


----------



## anon-nick

i gotta clean that mess. and its not because of porn. she just hates computers and thinks im hacking when i use the terminal.


----------



## thisispatrick




----------



## anon-nick

lol^


----------



## Shooter116

lol @ this thread.. hope you get it figured out dude. Shadman's diagram = win


----------



## anon-nick

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 18


----------



## thisispatrick

I'm here for the lols


----------



## shadman

Fix'd


----------



## anon-nick

while you are loling come up with an idea. my mom is black so..... pics are wrong.

"what the hell you doin boy? you hacking again! dont get arrested your grounded"

> im installing from source code


----------



## ChocolateBadger

Switch to LCD...there iv saved you Inches of space


----------



## DaClownie

Well if you'd lay off the eurobeat and trance she'd probably not think you were the child prodigy from Grandma's boy










In fact, she might think of you better if she saw less of 









and more of


----------



## o Baby Zeus

This thread is awesome lol,

On a serious note though, tidy up your room so there is no clutter, you will get a much better idea of where you can move things


----------



## shadman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaClownie*












Fantastic movie.

Also, here:









Your new mom. But the last revision of your room looks good yeah?

31 people viewing this thread, wow.


----------



## anon-nick

wow ram on a girl, thats hot. annnnyyyway. you tellin me to back off my love for 0's and 1's and switch to porn? i was listening to house music just now and she said "you doing drugs?"


----------



## mightyheysu

bam.


----------



## Bindusar

Don't have time to read it all right now...

First and foremost, need an as-close-as-possible scale sketch of the room and items...unless one has been provided (I'll look back later when I have some time today).

Second. and almost as important...you do look at Pr0n, you're not fooling anyone, including your mom.









Mighty...so how do you get in the closet? Unless he is Tom Cruise (who has never been it the closet) he needs to be able to get in.


----------



## exileschild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
Well if you'd lay off the eurobeat and trance she'd probably not think you were the child prodigy from Grandma's boy










omg you are the man









i took no longer than 5 mins on a call but here's what i came up with.


----------



## GapTroll

i'd ditch the closet and door, that would free up some room.


----------



## anon-nick

oh and i dont live with my dad. and she really just said "stop hacking on those computers all day and do something." summer vacation just started and ive been here for 4 days straight.


----------



## anon-nick

I DONT LOOK AT PORN HOW HARD IS THAT TO BELIEVE. i know its impossible lol, BUT I REALLY DONT DO IT. im not kidding. i gave up that addictive crap. its hard.

and the closet is embedded into the room.

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 32

its more like


----------



## shadman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightyheysu* 
bam.
<snip>

Why have less space in the middle and then alot on the wall side of the bed? Its important to have space for his DDR. And the closet problem mentioned earlier. With all the crammed room, the best bet is he needs access to that for his clothes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick*
i gave up that addictive crap. its hard.

'Tis true.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lmao at this thread...

But.. the desk blocks the closet? That's not really a desk where your monitors is right now but a dresser time to use the mad painting skills and get in on this fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mightyheysu* 
bam.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

awe did anyone read my pic? .... geez.


----------



## shadman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz* 
awe did anyone read my pic? .... geez.

tl;dr

Also, +1 for cleaning you room. Moms tend to yell at you because there is no walking room to get close to you.


----------



## Cryptedvick

ditch the bed. sleep on the floor

jk


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Put desk right in front of door facing out the hall. Can be like a receptionist. Then when your mom tells you to stop hacking, tell her you are training for the future.


----------



## anon-nick

i don't DDR i stepmania / in the groove.

and mom wont let me ditch the bed. when she got divorced she spent her spare money on a room set for me 8 years ago


----------



## KruperTrooper

Empty your closet, take the doors off, insert desk/computer/pr0n machine/lube into the emptied out closet. Extension cord/surge protector optional. Pile whatever clothes/pr0n magazines you have on the floor. Hide the magazines under clothes.

/Thread


----------



## GapTroll

Think I have a viable alternative.


----------



## DaClownie

From the sounds, if you're glued to your binary code for 4 days straight, you're not getting laid, so why not use your bed as the chair for your desk?

For what its worth, you could pick up $100 worth of 4"x4" boards at home depot and build a high quality bed frame to drop your bed that would elevate it above your desk.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## exileschild

ok i went back and read a few of the posts that i missed. your mom is back or black? it could have been an honest mistake so just making sure. perhaps shes back in black.







JK

btw it's a dresser. i thought you had a desk until i saw the pic you added.


----------



## anon-nick

ok the lotion in my room is because im half black. ma elbows get mega ashy without it lol.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaClownie* 
From the sounds, if you're glued to your binary code for 4 days straight, you're not getting laid, so why not use your bed as the chair for your desk?

Just some thoughts.

i did that once, but then i never went to sleep


----------



## Jen

can do a murphy bed that will free up alot of space during day . other alternative is bunk bed with computer desk under as others stated

Jen


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz* 









HAHAHA

-mz

hahahahahhahaha. hilarious!!!


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
ok the lotion in my room is because im half black. ma elbows get mega ashy without it lol.

Thats what they all say







or better yet.. Thats what she said.


----------



## Deagle50ae

get rid of the bed frame, lay the mattress on the floor.

When not in use, flip the mattress up and out of the way and replace with dancing pad.

Also, you need to sit down have a serious talk with the mom about your actual activities... if she doesn't believe you're not hacking, explain to her that hacks often grow up to be highly successful, well-rounded people and that if she wants to live in the "nice old-folks home" when she's 70, she better respect your privacy.

If that doesnt work, get ur arse outdoors and off the computer once in a while.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Winnar.

Or ditch the bed get a hammock and some lag+hook combos straight into the walls > attach.

(the image should be somewhat to scale judging by your pics)


----------



## anon-nick

the shelf. people like this thread lol. Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 37


----------



## Wildcard36qs

gracious dude. Just clean your room and youd have no issue


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
the shelf









Dude.... Clean then use your PC..


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
the shelf










Yea no wonder why your mom thinks your hacking, you got more **** just laying around.. Pc parts more then a Junkyard. lol. Man, i mean girl. how old are you? =/


----------



## shadman

Ok, I think we all agree: Clean. Your. Room.

I promise you, with a clean room you will not only HAVE more room, it will also make it feel definitely so.

*edit* wow ninja'd


----------



## mrfajita

It would help if you posted the dimensions of your room, bed, desk, and all of your other furniture/crap. I used to live in a very small room and I had some pretty good setups because I would measure everything out, lay it all out on grid paper, and rearrange it quite nicely.


----------



## anon-nick

im a dude. soon to be 17. yea i could clean my room i guess. ill post pics later


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
im a dude. soon to be 17. yea i could clean my room i guess. ill post pics later

get a job. clean your room. move out.

/thread for the 5th time.


----------



## maxextz

yea you need to tidy up its a right dump.







loose the bed you probably sleep too much.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
im a dude. soon to be 17. yea i could clean my room i guess. ill post pics later

Hmm i thought i read somewhere your were a girl, my bad lol.


----------



## Eagle1337

sleep in the closet, I have had to do that before... wasn't too bad with my makeshift bed.
Tidy up that room... It's worse then mine....


----------



## anon-nick

uhh i found a motherboard in my pants drawer. i have a job.


----------



## un1b4ll

/thread?


----------



## anon-nick

oh god, im 17 i should clean my gross room, get a girlfriend, and move out in a year. maybe i should quit computers for a while...

ok /thread again again


----------



## mrfajita

Quick, turn on Oprah. Right now she is doing home makeover crap


----------



## accskyman

Depending on your bed you could fashion yourself a bunk bed and have your desk underneath. We commonly dealt with small living spaces in college, I had a setup similar to this:









However I had to make my own frame of wood to get the bed up high enough


----------



## Eagle1337

accskyman I bloody hate you, I slept in the closet due to space issues. I really wish I had come up with that idea.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
oh god, im 17 i should clean my gross room, get a girlfriend, and move out in a year. maybe i should quit computers for a while...

ok /thread again again

Hahahaahahahahahahahaahahahah. Too funny. lol. Man seems like your having alot of issues over there. in that room.. of yours.


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
oh god, im 17 i should clean my gross room, get a girlfriend, and move out in a year. maybe i should quit computers for a while...

ok /thread again again

basically









but if you've got a job, invest in a nice desk (maybe similar to the one posted above)


----------



## xxlawman87xx

this


----------



## anon-nick

be back in an hour with a room makeover.


----------



## Deagle50ae

He's probably hacking everybody that posted negative comments in this thread...


----------



## shadman

I'm actually excited.

But come back in 3 instead, thats realistic.


----------



## airplaneman

Sub'd. This thread has been entertaining..


----------



## anon-nick

made a space for my r/c


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


made a space for my r/c










Lol this is too funny .. you know your doing this to make people laugh at your disgusting-ness. lol


----------



## exileschild

Trolled







how exactly does one find a motherboard in your 'pants drawer'. I love the creativity of the OCN members regardless.









I came up with a educated rough draft of the best _possible_ layout..


----------



## anon-nick

this is my bed when stood up. i can use it as a shelf! i guess i am doing this for lulz but my room is really that bad. (a mobo in a pants drawer)


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

WOw it could fold up this whole time!


----------



## Deagle50ae

He's hardly disgusting.
I know exactly what it's like to have too much *stuff* [ya know, things. Us westerners LOVE things] for the space one is allotted.

But I suggest packing up all of the computer equipment you're not using and storing it elsewhere.


----------



## anon-nick

my bed does not fold. what you are looking at is my bed in two pieces. and the bottom


----------



## macca_dj

[/quote]

I would Randomly Access her









Your bedroom sucks









And my Girlfriend Sucks too But I Occasionaly RAM her


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


WOw it could fold up this whole time!


----------



## james_ant

trash the bed, all you need is the computer.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlitos714*


hahahahahhahaha. hilarious!!!











Haha thanks at least someone thought it was funny


----------



## anon-nick

my bed was crooked, so i used floppy drives.


----------



## psi_guy

ditch the table (by your desk), the box, and the shelf. put the desk in the corner opposite the closet, and the bed where the desk used to be. done.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


(no i dont look at porn)


I stopped reading right here since everything else is obviously a lie.


----------



## anon-nick

got my books tidy.


----------



## james_ant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


got my books tidy.










Narnia and Pokemon, you are my friend.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james_ant*


Narnia and Pokemon, you are my friend.


He already had me at pokemon.


----------



## james_ant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


He already had me at pokemon.


He also has the Good Book.


----------



## Eagle1337

"He also has the Good Book." - James_Ant
Apostasy now?


----------



## anon-nick

i found my 1984 He-Man towel!!!!!1!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anon-nick

apostasy now is a book about world religions.

dont start a religion thread please


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


this is my bed when stood up. i can use it as a shelf! i guess i am doing this for lulz but my room is really that bad. (a mobo in a pants drawer)










Why is your bed laying on kitchen cabinets









Wait a minute... what is DK doing to the Princess in that poster on the wall...


----------



## zepyu

http://yfrog.com/5nroommj
My suggestion


----------



## james_ant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


apostasy now is a book about world religions.

Dont start a religion thread please


we must stop the apostasy


----------



## anon-nick

thats a Tengen Toppa Guren Lagann poster.









found my video cards


----------



## maxextz

sell your crap and buy one of these.you've no girlfriend so its cool.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


my bed was crooked, so i used floppy drives.


Holy crap this is going to be my new favorite quote ever.

Also....we all know the lotion isn't for your elbows.

Yeah. This is amazing.

Seriously though....got a better pic of the cabinets?


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Why is your bed laying on kitchen cabinets









Wait a minute... what is DK doing to the Princess in that poster on the wall...


Hahahahahaah!!!! thats what i was wondering too!


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


http://i49.tinypic.com/2jbvfjc.jpg[/IG] [U]<-link killed[/U]
Haha thanks at least someone thought it was funny

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Are You fishing for rep or something? We saw it the first time...


----------



## wumpus

this thread is SO win


----------



## Deagle50ae

I dont know why I like it so much 
How VERY disturbing.


----------



## anon-nick

i should build some computers lol.


----------



## Eagle1337

learn to toss stuff man, learn to throw stuff away.


----------



## Dtrain

Dude how'd you come across so many of these Components just laying there in your room, and your room would be an excellent place to play Hide-N-Seek in FTW


----------



## anon-nick

now to clean this part.








hey i found a laptop!


----------



## anon-nick

found an iphone, and a watch under a mac in my closet.


----------



## Deagle50ae

k nvmd.,... he's kind of a slob. lol


----------



## shadman

You could totally freebee a LOT of the stuff here.

Have others pay shipping only. Would be sweet.


----------



## anon-nick

found another iphone and some ipods.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


found another iphone and some ipods.










May I has Iphone? :|


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


found another iphone and some ipods.










I can have some ipods?


----------



## jarble

so much win


----------



## Dom_sufc

Rough, tbh.


----------



## anon-nick

at least im not 42


----------



## macca_dj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


found another iphone and some ipods.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


found an iphone, and a watch under a mac in my closet.










found my video cards







[/QUOTE]

This boys got Half of Ebay in his room,









14 Pages and still going.


----------



## anon-nick

the basement isnt any better. i just moved five CRT's out of my closet to here


----------



## Jplaz

2 Pages for me, 100 posts per FTFW!!!

Good luck with your strugle, I sorta know how you feel.Your room actually looks ALOT like my friends. (Mobo in the pants drawer...)


----------



## DaClownie

Making progress man. What you need is some boxes, and you should get some anti-static bags and any components you believe that are working should be wrapped in anti-static and placed in NEAT AND ORGANIZED BOXES. No need for 14 power supplies, 8 old video cards, 6 towers in your room. Less is more man.


----------



## KruperTrooper

lol, those ipods, iphone, mac, and watch, were all under your junk? That kind of stuff doesn't exactly get lost in your room without you worrying about it. Lol but those are some good finds.

Selling any of it?


----------



## Spell

lol wow, and i thought my room was messy. Geez man clear it up, you could easily have a nice setup there and it'd be awesome. From looking at the pics i'd guess your bed's about 6' long and 3-4' wide. that would make your room about a 10x12 correct?, if so you can do soo much more with that room.


----------



## anon-nick

sounds right spell.

can you guess how many bibles are in my room? oh and ill stop posting crap until i make real progress. ive probably got a few thousand in computer hardware and stuff. (iphones etc)


----------



## cookies4breakfast

http://www.aetv.com/hoarders/index.jsp

I literally lost a contact I was laughing so hard at this thread (in amazement, not mockery)


----------



## vinton13

I'm loving this thread!


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
sounds right spell.

can you guess how many bibles are in my room? oh and ill stop posting crap until i make real progress. ive probably got a few thousand in computer hardware and stuff. (iphones etc)









Not to totally rip on religions but, move the bibles elsewhere? Less bibles=more room.


----------



## anon-nick

self painted dreadnaut ftw. bibles are small so they can go on the bookshelf. i have them because they are different translations so i can cross reference them to better understand stuff.
i should be worrying about my huge ITG pad (DDR)


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
now to clean this part.










That red book on the left there... whatcha got in there? Holographics?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
That red book on the left there... whatcha got in there? Holographics?









Pron disguised as Pokemans


----------



## anon-nick

i have pokemans and MTG cards.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
Pron disguised as Pokemans

Don't you mean Pokemans pr0n?


----------



## anon-nick

update, looking better?


----------



## thisispatrick

Well if you don't have that much stuff I guess you can move a shelf out for more room.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

this thread is straight trollin


----------



## Eagle1337

I found a slight issue.. your bed is up atm and acting as a shelf, a shelf that you've put stuff on... how are you going to put the bed down and sleep?


----------



## drjoey1500

LOL

But seriously, all your problems are solved...
Get rid of all the tables/shelves and stuff, and lean your current bed up on its side like in the pic and use it for a shelf. Put it in the corner your bed is in now, and put the dresser under the window.

Next build a tall bunk bed with a nice spacious desk on the bottom. 4x4's and 3/4'' ply, secure with long wood screws or lag screws. Round off the edges so you don't kill your arms and give it a few coats of polyurethane.

Bam, all your problems solved. You'll have more desk space, (I couldn't use a dresser as a desk, you have to lean forward constantly and constantly get back/neck aches) and more room. Not only that, your mom will probably worry less if she sees you spending some time outside building something.

It shouldn't cost too much, and if you don't have the tools all you really need is a drill and a jig saw (you'd have to use 2x4's instead though) which can be relatively cheap (and are nice to have).


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Im diggin all the bibles. Even have one of the NKJV you had on the shelf.


----------



## anon-nick

ok i made a desk out of a door and computer towers. NIV is my fav


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


ok i made a desk out of a door and computer towers. NIV is my fav


















I see your logic, if the desk is short enough you don't need a chair


----------



## anon-nick

exactly


----------



## Eagle1337

it'll kill your back though.. which isn't a good thing.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


it'll kill your back though.. which isn't a good thing.


This. I know from experience.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

sit on a milk crate


----------



## manifest3r

Wow you got a big pile of...stuff going on there









Here's an idea, clean room = more space


----------



## KoolGuy

How about asking your parents if they would allow you to move out of that really big closet dubbed your room.


----------



## pjBSOD

LOL.

This thread has 17 pages?


----------



## macca_dj

He could MOD another PC case as a Chair ?


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macca_dj*


He could MOD another PC case as a Chair ?


I hope hes light weight.


----------



## anon-nick

i weigh 149lbs. look at my setup. did i win? or did i win? ive got so much more room. and my back hurts less.


----------



## macca_dj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


I hope hes light weight.


LMAO

Reinforce the internal structure and then velcro some cushions on it,


----------



## theCanadian

^ I'd be more upset about the carpet than anything else....


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Haha its still going on..


----------



## anon-nick

haha1! a chair!


----------



## macca_dj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


haha1! a chair!










LMAO

Good it works But i was on about upright.

That way up you would need two,


----------



## KoolGuy

Dude this might be the Ultimate troll. Seriously.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolGuy*


Dude this might be the Ultimate troll. Seriously.


It's almost a "panic button for games" thread all over again.


----------



## macca_dj

People watching this topic @ 02:18 GMT

macca_dj, Angmaar, anon-nick, bbaseballboy1234, Beelzeboss, BlackHoleSon, chronostorm, drjoey1500, FragaGeddon, MalVeauX, skarm, theCanadian, TheSubtleKnife, twich12, wiggy2k7


----------



## twich12

2 words... ditch the bed, u have carpet so u can sleep on that


----------



## pjBSOD

This is win.


----------



## anon-nick

this is going to be awesome when im done. and im in Central time. its 8:21 pm


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


look at this i have no room. ive tried everything. HELP










When you run out of space horizontally, go vertical.

Mod your bed so that it sits above/over the desk.


----------



## KoolGuy

Better just make your bed a desk. Keep the PC under the bed and all that stuff and just make the monitor mouse and keyboard sit on the floor for when your sleeping and when you wake up drp the door on your bed and boom! Desk!


----------



## anon-nick

dont worry i havve that covered. you guys will love what i did.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


dont worry i havve that covered. you guys will love what i did.


Pics or we wont


----------



## anon-nick

ok leme finish pshh


----------



## computeruler

pics nao


----------



## anon-nick

im done. who wants pics?


----------



## Eagle1337

do you have to ask? I think we all do.


----------



## anon-nick

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAm #1









thats my bed in the corner!


----------



## KoolGuy

WOW. With out your desk it sucks


----------



## anon-nick

sorry they are so dark


----------



## computeruler

Wow your fast with your cleaning


----------



## anon-nick

how did i do guys?


----------



## psi_guy

that's ghetto, but it works.


----------



## KittensMewMew

Your back is going to die with no support unless you sit on an exercise ball. Grats on your scoliosis and kyphosis.


----------



## ErBall

loft your bed and all your problems will be solved......


----------



## Kill-4-Cash

why not just use the bed frame and turn it side ways and use that as the desk?


----------



## anon-nick

i can lift my bed for ITG/DDR/Stepmania! and my back situation isnt any better than before because i had a stol. at least now i could buy one of those gamer rocker chairs for back support.

and i did not think of that kill-4-cash


----------



## macca_dj

LMAO at this topic,

Congrats on the work load you took on try keeping it tidy from now on


----------



## anon-nick

WOOOOOOOO000


----------



## last_exile

heh...

gratz on cleaning!


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kill-4-Cash*


why not just use the bed frame and turn it side ways and use that as the desk?


That's not a bad idea. Time to rearrange again nick. lolz


----------



## anon-nick

lol yea right hahahaha.

and really, my back feels soo much better. i think its the way im sitting on the side of my bed. it makes me sit straight.

and my room TEMPERATURE! its soooo much better. right under the door desk on my feet







. before my bed blocked it.! it was 32c outside today! gosh wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Relevant Wing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


I like the creative solution here


Now thats dedication


----------



## exileschild

Looks like an improvement for several reasons.

1. I'd hate not having space to move my legs like you had before. 
2. You can move the mattress without hassle.
3. DDR/Stepmania (same difference) for teh boogy nights.

Get a disco ball.


----------



## anon-nick

ok for the newbs on this thread so they dont have to read.

tl;dr

*BEFORE*


























_*AFTER*_


































*more pics*

















































this is my bed when stood up. i can use it as a shelf! i guess i am doing this for lulz but my room is really that bad. (a mobo in a pants drawer)
















found my video cards








i should build some computers lol.
















now to clean this part.








hey i found a laptop!








found an iphone, and a watch under a mac in my closet.








found another iphone and some ipods.


----------



## Lolpot

You should sell some of your stuff and get two LCD monitors.


----------



## SimpleTech

I'm really confused..

Where are your paper-thin walls?


----------



## anon-nick

wut? ok, when i make love to a woman, im going to put ram sticks all over her.


----------



## KG363

Wow just read the whole thread. This has been a favorite


----------



## Vostro

OMG that pic of Pr0n and Mom not seeing had me rolling! That is pure win! LMAO!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lolpot* 
You should sell some of your stuff and get two LCD monitors.

How about a proper chair and then he can work on the LCD's.


----------



## shadman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


OMG that pic of Pr0n and Mom not seeing had me rolling! That is pure win! LMAO!


Thank you.

Also, great job on the room. Looks about the best it can be, unless you took more stuff out.

But we are all serious. You should sell some of that stuff, you would get more than a job would give you. Could get a real chair and anything else you needed.


----------



## Dopamin3

I have that same pokemon book


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I'm really confused..

Where are your paper-thin walls?


I'm assuming he lives on a military installation with his parents, hence the more western style home. Notice the Marines bumper sticker and the desert camo uniform.


----------



## anon-nick

i live in kansas. usa. no japan. HAAAAAAAAaaa

i have 12 pairs of cargo camo pants, and i got the marines stickers for free form a history teacher. lawlllz


----------



## ThirdLap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


i live in kansas. usa. no japan. HAAAAAAAAaaa

i have 12 pairs of cargo camo pants, and i got the marines stickers for free form a history teacher. lawlllz


Ah. Well, it was a good guess considering that you have Japan listed as your location.


----------



## anon-nick

yea lol. but remember the city of "internet"


----------



## Demented

I didn't read the whole thread, but this reminds me of when I was a kid. I actually made a 1inch = 1foot scale drawing of my room, complete with scale furniture cut outs so I could totally plan out my rearranging. Ahh, the good old days...


----------



## shadman

Me too. But the drawings here were more fun, and he got something done.


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
ok for the newbs on this thread so they dont have to read.

*more pics*











hahaha my pic made it to the final!!!! woot! =]


----------



## murderbymodem

My recommendation to you sir, is to sell some of those misc components you have to raise money to buy some LCDs.


----------



## anon-nick

yup, it was so funny


----------



## Rook_

Looks good after, I like the floppy drives holding up the furnature.

I suggest you get some LCD monitors, also why do you have those 3 fiction books next to that non-fiction book? The system administration book needs to be separated.


----------



## anon-nick

well, id rather buy a car because RIGHT NOW IM ABOUT TO GET A GIRLFRIEND. GOOD THING MY ROOM IS CLEAN. GOODBYE COMPUTERS.


----------



## anon-nick

i just caught what you said rook.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
well, id rather buy a car because *RIGHT NOW IM ABOUT TO GET A GIRLFRIEND*. GOOD THING MY ROOM IS CLEAN. GOODBYE COMPUTERS.

Oh, well in that case, get rid of your desk and computers and get a bigger bed.


----------



## anon-nick

haha, im getting a Nissan 300zx. wow in one day i cleaned my room AND got a girlfriend at 1am. good day


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


haha, im getting a Nissan 300zx. wow in one day i cleaned my room AND got a girlfriend at 1am. good day



umm, i dont think your floppy disks count bro


----------



## Raiden911

LAWL....nyet.


----------



## macca_dj

What now we are Voting on his mess LMAO,

24 Pages 
232 Replies
8021 Views

OP i dont know what you have started but i hope you are enjoying it,









Edit
And i Voted.


----------



## drjoey1500

Nah you're not done yet. You should get one of these or something similar and get rid of the bed. I have one of those hammocks in khaki/olive and it is awesome...seems kinda expensive though, I don't remember paying that much for it. It's nice and thin so you can stay cool in the summer AND in the winter, but hey if you don't need sheets or blankets you'll be plenty warm in a nice hammock that will curl up around you. (I don't sleep in it btw, I have a few beds in my room







) Plus you can stuff it into that little bag attached to the side, so during the day you can have more floor space.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


haha, im getting a Nissan 300zx. wow in one day i cleaned my room AND got a girlfriend at 1am. good day


You got a girlfriend at 1am?


----------



## sleepy916

"Girlfriend" or what they call them over here, "ladies of the night".


----------



## KoolGuy

Shes just a whore.


----------



## Craigz0rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


haha, im getting a Nissan 300zx. wow in one day i cleaned my room AND got a girlfriend at 1am. good day


If you met this "girlfriend" on the internet... be prepare for man.


----------



## anon-nick

im not kidding.

when i say i got a girlfriend, i meant i expressed feelings to a lady from my school and she replied with mutual interest.


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
im not kidding.

when i say i got a girlfriend, i meant i expressed feelings to a lady from my school and she replied with mutual interest.

Did she come to your window, other way around, or did you go out and meet her at 1AM? If not and you asked her out not in person, it does not count.


----------



## pablo420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


im not kidding.

when i say i got a girlfriend, i meant i expressed feelings to a lady from my school and she replied with mutual interest.


That's not a girlfriend lol

She just probably likes you.

Go out with her for a bit.

Be a nice guy and be yourself.

Ask her to be your girlfriend.

Go out with her some more obviously.

Buy a box of Can-damns.

And play the bonus game.


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0klau*


Swap your bed and desk


+1 on that


----------



## Dom_sufc

Sell your crap, and buy better fitting furniture









You could measure it all up, and kit it all out. Infact with the amount of crap you claim to have, you could upgrade you PC while you're at it lol.


----------



## pjBSOD

After seeing the finished results, are you like 13?


----------



## trentiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


After seeing the finished results, are you like 13?


I was wondering the same thing.

Just looking at those after pics made me anxious. Throw some **** out and you will have lots of room.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
haha, im getting a Nissan 300zx. wow in one day i cleaned my room AND got a girlfriend at 1am. good day

another good day would be to sell all those extra computer parts, buy some lcd's and get laid. that my friend would be an awesome day! looks good by the way. sell the stuff you dont need, believe me you won't miss them.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trentiles* 
I was wondering the same thing.

Just looking at those after pics made me anxious. Throw some **** out and you will have lots of room.

It's funny really, when I was in my early-mid teens, I was quite happy to wallow in my own filth, now I cannot stand clutter and rubbish anywhere!

I guess we have just witnessed puberty.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
It's funny really, when I was in my early-mid teens, I was quite happy to wallow in my own filth, now I cannot stand clutter and rubbish anywhere!

I guess we have just witnessed puberty.

+1. Btw your back is going to be in a lot of pain. You may need a chair.


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anon-nick* 
im not kidding.

when i say i got a girlfriend, i meant i expressed feelings to a lady from my school and she replied with mutual interest.

dude just kiss her. that will tell you if the interest are mutual. good luck!


----------



## Carlitos714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I guess we have just witnessed puberty.

hahahahh hilarious man!


----------



## blocparty12

Just went through the whole thread...
I LOL'd about the comments about the pr0n


----------



## hli53194

+1 for your epicness.


----------



## anon-nick




----------



## antmiu2

went throu all 26 pages lol epic


----------



## shadman

Topics from this thread:

Room re-organization
paint drawing
pr0N
more paint drawings
denial
ideas
acceptance
cleaning
more pr0n denial
better room
sudden 'girlfriend'
relationship advice
late-comers

..whoa


----------



## Aqualoon

I think it looks better because you actually picked up your room.


----------



## taintedmind

Hilarious. *thumps up*


----------



## Atomix099

I just read everything... 30mins of my life I wont ask for back... LOL And i voted

Edi: Your next step is post this in lifehackers workspace... http://www.flickr.com/groups/lifehac...wandtell/pool/ ... And then just prepare to be featured...


----------



## anon-nick




----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbarry* 
+1 for your epicness.

Did you just give him rep for tidying his bedroom?


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pablo420*


That's not a girlfriend lol

She just probably likes you.

Go out with her for a bit.

Be a nice guy and be yourself.

Ask her to be your girlfriend.

Go out with her some more obviously.


i already did this stuff, i just did not tell you guys.


----------



## anon-nick

sorry guys, i had to build a server last night...... so my room got messy. but my desktop is clean XD


----------



## BinaryBummer

No Amount of technology can fix that mess.

Got Insurance and a match? 0o


----------



## anon-nick

i have a lighter, and Italian paint...


----------



## anon-nick

i cleaned it. yea, i have a white GPU


----------



## maxextz

yea jesus is coming.so keep it tidy or else.


----------



## anon-nick

lol


----------

